# Happy Birthday Laura



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 25, 2010)

1 member is celebrating a birthday on 01-25-2010:

-Laura (Age: hidden or unknown)


Happy Birthday!


----------



## Michael (Jan 25, 2010)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Ivan (Jan 25, 2010)

Birthday Greetings!


----------



## Ruby (Jan 25, 2010)

Blessings on your birthday Laura!


----------



## Idelette (Jan 25, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Laura! I hope you have a wonderful day!


----------



## py3ak (Jan 25, 2010)

Wherever you are known, you must be admired and loved. We're glad you were born!


----------



## Scott1 (Jan 25, 2010)

A big happy birthday!


----------



## baron (Jan 25, 2010)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Augusta (Jan 25, 2010)

Happy birthday Laura!!


----------



## Berean (Jan 25, 2010)

*Happy Birthday!*


----------



## Laura (Jan 25, 2010)

Thank you all very much! I've had a splendid birthday so far.



py3ak said:


> Wherever you are known, you must be admired and loved. We're glad you were born!


Well, the cashier at Kroger today probably didn't admire or love me very much when I handed her a large stack of coupons. Yay for Mega Sales and free stuff. Kroger knows how to celebrate my birthday. ;P


----------



## py3ak (Jan 25, 2010)

Well, it's part of your virtue to be something of a terror in your professional capacity.


----------



## A.J. (Jan 26, 2010)

Happy birthday!


----------



## DeborahtheJudge (Jan 26, 2010)

happy happy birthdayyyyy


----------

